# Will not blow snow



## kdconrad (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok I just got this Toro 1132 snowblower from the people that lived were we just moved. It fires up on first pull. Auger spins but when I hit the snow it won't do anything. The snowblower tries to walk up the snow and I cannot get it to blow snow. It almost seems like the snow is bogging down. I think the auger stops when it hits the snow but I can't see from behind it of course. I need some help.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Check the belt if its loose, you need to tighten it or replace it.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

One of two things here; either your belt is slipping when your auger hits the snow, or your shear bolts are sheared. 

Remove you belt cover from in front of your engine with your engine OFF. Engage your auger lever and make sure your belt is tightening on its drive pulley adequately. If not, there is an adjuster on the small idler pulley that lets you take up some slack. 
If you're out of adjustment range, you will need to get a new pulley. 

To check your shear bolts, with the engine off and in gear, try spinning the auger on its shaft. It should NOT spin freely...if it does, you have sheared your bolt. Each side has its own shear bolt. It is rare that both bolts shear, but it does happen. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it is not the belt it is probably the front gearbox. With the engine off if you walk around to the front can you turn the augers?


----------



## kdconrad (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank-you for the replies. I will check this stuff a little later. I am new to this thing and I know there has to be something wrong because my little snow blower works good. Pretty bad that my big one is sitting.


----------

